# Here's for you guys that want a Jeep CJ10



## chowdozer (Dec 29, 2008)

or maybe you just want to put a diesel in your Jeep?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/972700037.html

pics
http://wagoneers.com/FSJ/rigs/1986-CJ10A/ALL-13-Dec-2008.html

http://wagoneers.com/FSJ/rigs/1986-CJ10A/ALL-9Dec2008.html

http://wagoneers.com/FSJ/rigs/1986-CJ10A/Dec_27_2008-bed-removal/ALL.html


----------

